
Fear of public speaking – online practice - henrytla
Hello - public speaking is one of my biggest fears - I have been to a few toastmaster sessions but it&#x27;s hard to find the time to go regularly.<p>So I was thinking, it would be cool to write a website where anyone can practice public speaking anytime via webcam. (I&#x27;m planning to build it rapidly so it will be ready by the weekend).<p>Video Chat technology has now reached the stage where it can work from inside your browser (so no software to install).
This is how it could work:<p>- Choose how large you want the &quot;table&quot; to be (4, 6, 10 people)
- Click on a seat (while you wait for the table to fill, you can say hello to the others)<p>- When your table is full, the event begins<p>- The first speaker is chosen randomly and moves to the center<p>- A random challenging question appears and the speaker has 30 seconds to answer while the others listen
- The next speaker is then chosen and another random question appears<p>That will be it for version 1 but version 2 could include constructive feedback from the audience and perhaps a winner could be voted for (so it becomes a kind competition as well).<p>I know this wouldn&#x27;t be quite the same as speaking in real life but do you think that people would learn some skills from such a system? Interested to hear your thoughts.
======
aitoehigie
very interested in this and if I may hazard a guess, I think techies who are
mostly introverts will find it useful

~~~
henrytla
Ah that's good to hear. I posted this same message on Reddit and YCombinator
and both posts did not get much attention.

If I can get 6 people interested, then that will give me the inspiration to
get to work on it.

Anyway, you've given me enough motivation to register a domain so I'll do that
now.

